# Fischereischein wie/wo



## Wedaufischer

Der eine oder andere Mitleser fragt sich sicherlich, wie komme ich an meinen Bundes-Fischereischein!
Hier dazu einige Ansprechpartner:

Kontaktpartner in den Bundesländern: 

Baden-Württemberg : Fish & Nature Holger Ruoß http://www.fishandnature.de

Bayern :  Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/06103/ 

Berlin :  DAV Landesverband Berlin e.V. http://www.landesanglerverband-berlin.de/modules.php?name=Lehrgang

Brandenburg : Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e. V. http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de

Bremen: Landesfischereiverband Bremen e. V. http://www.lfvbremen.de

Hessen : Verband Hessischer Sportfischer e. V. http://www.vhsf.de

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Landesanglerverband Meckenburg-Vorpommern e.V. http://www.lav-mv.de

Niedersachsen :  Fischereiverein Barnstorf e.V. http://www.fv-barnstorf.de/

Nordrhein-Westfalen: Fischerei-Bildungsseminare Rhein-Ruhr  e.V. http://www.fischereibildungsseminare.de/

Saarland :  ASV Breitfurt e.V. http://www.asvbreitfurt.de/

Sachsen :  Anglerverband "Elbflorenz" Dresden e.V. http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/ 

Sachsen-Anhalt : Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de 

Schleswig-Hostein: Landesverband Schleswig-Holsteinischer Angler und  Fischer e. V. http://www.lvaf-sh.de 

Schleswig-Hostein: Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.http://www.lsfv-sh.de

Thüringen: Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen e.V.http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de

Fischereischein in einer Woche: Fischereiverband Kurhessen e. V.http://www.fv-kurhessen.de/aktuelles/edersee_2.htm 

Die Liste sollte, wenn nötig, aktualisiert werden. Bitte melden wenn ein Link nicht mehr funktioniert. Danke. :m


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Tolle Liste !
Hier noch eine Adresse in Niedersachsen :http://www.asv-horneburg.de/


----------



## poeppy

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@Wedaufischer
super Liste wird sicherlich einigen Boardies helfen #6  #6  #6


----------



## Wallerpeter

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hallo wedaufischer,
hier noch eine gute adresse für bayern.
http://www.fischereivereinweissdorf.de
für alle die die prüfung machen wollen in unserem lankreis.
diese seite hab ich erst in dieser woche eingestellt.
gruß
peter


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Ich habe noch eine Adresse für Hamburg http://www.asvhh.de/  #h . Beim Angelsport-Verband Hamburg findet man alle Informationen zur Sportfischerprüfung und zum Fischereischein.


----------



## bloody beginner

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@wedaufischer: Danke für die prima Liste !! 

Ich habe nur wieder ein Problem:

Was ist denn `nu der  "Bundes-Fischereischein" ??? #c 

Ich bin `nu armer Niedersachse und auch noch nicht viel Ahnung. Im November habe ich die "Fischerprüfung" abgelegt und mir den "Fischereischein" im Rathaus abgeholt.

Gibt es jetzt noch einen "Bundes-Fischereischein", den ich bei Umzug oder Urlaub brauche ?


----------



## Wedaufischer

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



> Was ist denn `nu der "Bundes-Fischereischein" ???


Das ist das schöne blaue Papierchen, welches dich in den Stand der fischereiausübenden Zunft erhebt.

Nichts anderes als das, was du getan hast, um ihn zu erwerben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

kleiner glückspils du-einmal bezahlt -immer geangelt-ich wohne in hamburg -bin aber in niedersachsen im angelverein-trotzdem muß ich jedes jahr 5 euronen berappen um an die jahresmarke zu kommen -da sage ich nur hamburg soll sich mal ein beispiel an niedersachsen nehmen-

wo haste denn die prüfung gemacht??Bei otto Hammermeister???

mfg. stefan#h


----------



## Mari

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Einen weiteren für den Raum Weil der Stadt  (Stuttgart/BW) füge ich noch hinzu.

Wie in Baden-Württemberg üblich, finden die Kurse nur im Spätsommer/Herbst statt.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Hamburgspook

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Moin,


mein Neffe möchte gerne die Fischereinprüfung in Schleswig-Holstein ablegen.

Ein paar Sachen konnte ich in Erfahrung bringen.
Wer kennt ein paar Details ? Gibt´s eine Theoretische und Praktische Prüfung ?

Wieviel Fragen beinhaltet die Prüfung und wieviel Fehler darf er machen ?

Gibt es vorab ein Buch was zu empfehlen ist ? Oder kennt jemand im www. 
eine schöne Adresse mit Prüfungsfragen aus S-H. ?

Sind die Prüfungsfragen aus NRW oder Niedersachsen mit denen in SH zu vergleichen ?

Mein Schein ist schon ein paar Tage her und den habe ich in Niedersachsen gemacht.

Viele Grüße

hamburgspook


----------



## --BassQ--

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

danke hat mir auch sehr geholfen, ich will im herbst nun meinen schein machen, das ich auch mal wieder angeln kann, früher mit opa und jugenfischereischein, und nun bin ich eher begleiter für nen kollegen.
hoffe wird nicht zu schwer.


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hier noch eine für Meck/Pom, bzw. Rostock:

www.angelninrostock.de 

Angelschule beim VDSF Anglerverein Rostock-West e.V.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Und hier eine weiter möglichkeit für nordniedersachsen!!der angelverein meckelfeld-glüsingen bietet jedes Jahr im Januar ne Sportfischerprüfung und eine Fliegenprüfung an-infos unter 040-769 66 77 oder unter www.stefjonas@aol.com


----------



## Puwie

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Nachdem ich vor 7 Jahren von Niedersachsen ins Ruhrgebiet gezogen bin möchte ich nun eigentlich mal wieder mit meinem alten Angelhobby anfangen. 

Sportfischerprüfung habe ich vor ca. 25 Jahren in Niedersachsen abgelegt. 

Um die Modalitäten zum Erwerb eines Fischereischeines zu erfragen rief ich beim für das Fischereiwesen zuständigen Amt an. Dort bekam ich die Auskunft, dass meine in Niedersachsen abgelegte Prüfung in NRW nicht anerkannt würde und ich eine neue Prüfung ablegen müsste.

Das kann doch wohl nicht sein, oder??

Wer weiß mehr?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Das ist schwachsinn!!!!!!!!!!!


Sende mir mal ne PN mit nen Bild von Deinen Prüfungszeugnis!!Ich schaue mir das dann mal an!
bis denne Jonas


----------



## Toto

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich da mal an die Fischereiprüfung ner Freundin von mir erinnert. Die hat den in McPom gemacht als FERNlehrgang. Dort sind keine Theoriestunden vorgeschrieben, ihr könnt Euch also die Unterlagen zuschicken lassen und dann einfach zur Prüfung dorthin fahren. Kostenpunkt so ca. 80 EUR, da ja keine Gebühr für die Stunden anfällt plus den Sprit dahin.
Lief reibungslos. Hier der Link (nein, ich hab mit denen nix zu tun) 

http://www.fischerei-alt-schwerin.de/

Vielleicht hilfts ja dem ein oder anderen. |supergri 

PS: Ihr müsste unter Angeln ganz unten schauen, da stehen die Kontaktinfos.

Grüße


----------



## MadMurdock

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo @all
wollte mal fragen ob es auch einen Link für Rheinland-Pfalz gibt. 

habe halt nur als Jugendlicher geangelt(mit meinem leider verstorbenen Opa) und wollte gerne wieder. da ich allerdings mittlerweile 20 bin bräuchte ich ja einen Fischereischein. 

Kann mir jmd erfahrungswerte sagen was das ganze in etwa kostet? (hoffe das das nicht schon irgendwo steht^^).

MfG
Patrick


----------



## MadMurdock

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

darf ich dem schweigen entnehmen das es darüber keine informationen gibt(wann kurse etc sind), oder liegts daran das die frage schon beantwortet wurde und ich sie natürlich überlesen habe? wäre zumindest über eine rückmeldung sehr dankbar!


----------



## SchimmY

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo, ich bin 13 Jahre alt und habe vor Anfang Dezember meinen Angelschein zu machen. Ich werde im März 14 ! Ist das Möglich? Zur Info: Ich wohne in Niedersachsen!


----------



## DanyS73

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Raum Leverkusen:
Nächster Prüfungstermin: 12./13.01.2006

Nächster Fischereikurs beginnt an 11.01.2006
Prüfungstermin: 11./12. März 2006 und der 1./2. April 2006

Infos unter: www.fischerkurse-leverkusen.de


----------



## syndrom

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Was ist mit der neuen Prüfungsverordnung für 2006 ?

Wann werden die Termine für Lehrgänge und Prüfungen bekannt gegeben ?


----------



## Fitti

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



			
				MadMurdock schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @all
> wollte mal fragen ob es auch einen Link für Rheinland-Pfalz gibt.
> 
> habe halt nur als Jugendlicher geangelt(mit meinem leider verstorbenen Opa) und wollte gerne wieder. da ich allerdings mittlerweile 20 bin bräuchte ich ja einen Fischereischein.
> 
> Kann mir jmd erfahrungswerte sagen was das ganze in etwa kostet? (hoffe das das nicht schon irgendwo steht^^).
> 
> MfG
> Patrick




Prüfungsgebühr 25,56€
du musst mind.35 Stunden an einem Lehrgang teilnehmen !!!
Prüfung nur schriftlich |supergri 
-Allgemeine Fischkunde
-Spezielle Fischkunde
-Gewässerkunde
-Gerätekunde
-Gestzeskunde

Lehrgang hat mich 130 € gekostet, ist aber von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich ;+


----------



## Fischfrikadelle

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Gude,

@ MadMurdock:
In Rheinland-Pfalz werden nur zweimal im Jahr Prüfungen durchgeführt. Und zwar jeweils am ersten Freitag im Juni und im Dezember. Das heißt, das Du jetzt erstmal bis Juni warten musst. Vorrausetzung ist, wie Fitti schon sagt, ein 35 stündiger Lehrgang. Informationen bekommst Du von: Verband Deutscher Sportfischer Rheinland-Pfalz, Rheinstraße 60, 55437 Ockenheim, Tel: 06725-95996; oder von einem Angelverein in Deiner Nähe, die auch in der Regel den Lehrgang anbieten. Für die Mainzer-Umgebung: www.asv-laubenheim.de

Grüße


----------



## syndrom

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Wie sieht es den nun in Sachsen-Anhalt mit den neuen Prüfungen aus ?

Kann einer was dazu sagen ?

Sollte man sich vorher schon was anschauen/lernen ?

gibt es die Prüfungsfragen die schon gelaufen sind auch online zum üben ?


----------



## Amigo

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Ich habe gelesen, dass es in Deutschland ca. 1,6 Mill. Angler gibt. 1 Mill. mit, der Rest ohne Fischereischein. Ich gehöre der Minderheit an. Dem zu Folge habe ich natürlich keine Ahnung von Fischarten, Wurftechniken usw. (wie der Rest der Welt). Ich würde es aber gerne lernen, nur in welchem Bundesland? Bei den unterschiedlichen Bestimmungen, Gesetzen usw. kann ja nicht jeder „Landesexperte“, der was zu sagen hat, Recht haben. Anders gesagt, wenn diese "Experten für Naturschutz" Ahnung von ihrem Job hätten, dann müsste es doch einheitliche Gesetze geben? Oder ist die Natur in jedem Bundesland verschieden? Außerdem werden ständig die Bestimmungen geändert (erlaubt, verboten, erlaubt). Aus welchem Grund? Will man Fehlverhalten provozieren um Angler zusätzlich abzuzocken oder wollen diese Experten ihre Daseinsberechtigung uns beweisen? Was würde passieren, wenn niemand bereit wäre einen Fischerschein zu machen bzw. für diese blaue Umweltverschmutzung Geld auszugeben? Würden dann ein paar Bäume mehr stehen bleiben und dafür die Sozialämter voller? Oder würden unsere „Volksvertreter“, die nur unser Bestes (Geld) wollen neue Steuern oder Ämter erfinden um diese Experten am Leben zu erhalten? 
Verantwortungsvolles umgehen mit der Natur ist ein MUSS! Auch Gesetze zum Schutz der Natur und ihrer Lebewesen sind erforderlich! Aber die Lebensweise irgendwelcher Parteibuchbesitzer zu finanzieren liegt nicht in der Natur.


----------



## Fischfrikadelle

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Gude,

das Tier- und Naturschutzgesetz ist ein Bundesgesetz. Das heißt, dass das für alle Bundesländer gilt. Insofern ist hier eine einheitliche Gesetzesgebung gegeben.
Lediglich das Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Hier könnte man in der Tat, ein paar einheitliche Regeln für alle Bundesländer finden, um die Rechtslage übersichtlicher zu gestalten (bspw. was das Ablegen von Prüfungen angeht). Aber man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Natur sehr wohl verschieden in den einzelnen Bundesländern sein kann. So gibt es am Meer ganz andere Bedingungen als in den Alpen. Zudem ist ein Zustand in der Natur selten ein Status Quo. Anpassungen und Änderungen gesetzlicher Regelungen sind daher unausweichlich. Daher ist es auch berechtigt, speziellere Regelungen in die Hände der Länder oder Komunen zu legen. Ein Bundesgesetz könnte gar nicht allen Bedingungen Rechnung tragen.
Und ob man immer alles gleich als Abzocke bezeichen kann, ist meiner Meinung nach fraglich. Natürlich kann man sich über die Höhe oder die Berechtigung der einen oder anderen Gebühr streiten, aber auch öffentliche Gewässer wollen gepflegt werden und dafür werden (oder zumindest sollten) diese Gebühren verwendet werden.


----------



## Amigo

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Das es am Meer anders aussieht wie in den Alpen war mir eigentlich klar. Darum geht es mir nicht. Ich habe aber hier gelesen, dass nur ein oder zwei Meter entscheiden, ob der Fischereischein gültig ist oder nicht bzw. Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße gleich bzw. verschieden sind weil man an einer Landesgrenze steht. Also wird aus einem Angler ein "Verbrecher" der gnadenlos verfolgt und bestraft werden muss, weil 2 Meter weiter z. Bsp. das Laichverhalten der Fische anders sei soll. Einen Freund hat so ein ähnlicher Fehler außer der Angelausrüstung noch 300 Euro Strafe gekostet (Gesamtschaden ca. 700Euro). Wie sieht es auf einem See aus, der an 2 od. 3 Bundesländer grenzt? Da muss man doch den Anwalt zum Angeln mitnehmen. Der Führerschein wird weltweit anerkannt, der Fischereischein aber nicht Bundesweit und muss noch ständig verlängert werden. Da traut doch die rechte Hand nicht der Linken oder geht es doch nur um abzocken? Ich denke, wenn die Fischereiprüfungsgebühr zur Pflege der öffentlichen Gewässer und Umgebung gebraucht wird, dann dürften die Heger und Pfleger nicht mehr wie ein Euro/ Std. kriegen. Ohne Fischereiprüfung hätte Deutschland wahrscheinlich 1 Mill. mehr Angler am Wasser. Würden da die Einnahmen (Angelkarten, Ausrüstung, Unterkunft usw.) die heutigen Einnahmen nicht um ein vielfaches übersteigen? Aber so wird doch nur die ausländische (Angel)Wirtschaft gestärkt. Ausländische Angelprofis werden überall gern gesehen, weil man das eine oder andere von ihnen lernen kann, außer das sie noch Geld bringen. In Deutschland dürfen sie aber nicht ans Wasser. Ich jedenfalls lese/höre ein paar einzelne gute Argumente, warum es den Fischereischein geben muss, aber dutzende gute Argumente warum er abgeschafft werden müsste. Oder liegen etwa 99,9% der Welt falsch, weil man auf diesen (Bürokratie)Schein verzichtet? Sorry, das ich vom Thema abdrifte.
Fischereischein wie/wo? Zerrissen und im Mühleimer 
Die fettesten Fische wünscht Euch Amigo


----------



## DonCamile

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

*
Verband Hessischer Sportfischer e.V.
                     Rheinstraße 36 
65185 Wiesbaden Tel. 0611- 302080, Fax 0611- 301974, e-Mail VHSF@aol.com 
​**Die Fischerprüfung in Hessen* :
Alle Daten ,Bedingungen und Termine

Willkommen bei www.vhsf.de


----------



## syndrom

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Neue Prüfungsverordnung nächtes Jahr.

Warum ? Wer denkt sich so was aus ?

Warum wird es noch teurer für die Neulinge die diesen Schein machen wollen ?

Also ich denke, irgendwo hört der Spaß auf, muss das wirklich sein ?

die Rede ist von über 400 Euro oder so 

stimmt das ?


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es so teuer wird.
Die Prüfungsgebür in Rheinland-Pfalz liegt zur zeit bei etwa 25 EUR und der Lehrgang bei 125 EUR. die Unterlagen nicht mitgerechnet.
War zumindest jetzt im Herbst so.
Es gibt auch keinen zwingenden Grung die Gebüren zu erhöhen.
Sind warscheinlich nur Gerüchte.


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Wie wäre es, einen Thread-Sammlung zu eröffnen, in das man die Ausgabestellen für Erlaubnisscheine eintragen könnte.


----------



## neva

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hi ich hab noch eine Frage, wenn ich den Bundesfischereischein habe kann ich dann einfach so an die Elbe gehen oder brauche ich noch einen Extraschein dafür und wenn ja wo bekomm ich den dann her und was kostete er 


mfg
neva


----------



## human01

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

normalerweise nur noch eine gewässerkarte
kostet je nach dem wo du hin gehst für nen tag so zwischen 5 und 10 euro
angelscheine die in deutschland ausgestellt sind,egal in welchem bundesland sind gültig für die ganze brd


----------



## Allroundtalent

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hi,
hier noch was für Niedersachsen:

www.fvhannover.de :m#6

Ansonsten tolle Liste#6

MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hallo,..
was ist denn nun der " bundesfischereischein"
muss man da noch ne extra prüfung ablegen?
zusätzlich zu "seinem" bundesland-fischereischein???
(bei mir:berlin)
oh man ...
deutschland, du land der bürokratie

hans


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



			
				hans albers schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,..
> was ist denn nun der " bundesfischereischein"
> muss man da noch ne extra prüfung ablegen?
> zusätzlich zu "seinem" bundesland-fischereischein???
> (bei mir:berlin)
> oh man ...
> deutschland, du land der bürokratie
> 
> hans


Gude,

lass Dir gesagt sein - der BFS gilt auf Lebenszeit!

Dies ist auch der Grund dafür, warum manch einer so spitz darauf ist


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

aha..danke..
und wo bekommt man den??

hans


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

bzw.ist warscheinlichn auch ländersache???


----------



## DonCamile

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



			
				hans albers schrieb:
			
		

> aha..danke..
> und wo bekommt man den??
> 
> hans


 
http://www.landesanglerverband-berlin.de/modules.php?name=Lehrgang


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hey don-camile..
danke..
aber das ist doch die prüfungg zum "normalen" fischereischein
oder nicht..???

hans


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hallo,
den fischereischein für berlin 
habe ich ja schon,
aber von einem bundesfischereischein 
habe ich noch nichts gehört,
bzw. kann ich den hier in berlin irgendwo machen???
any way ..iss ja schon spät


----------



## DonCamile

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Ja das ist der normale Fischereischein ,einen bundesfischereischein gibt es nicht.
Wenn du den jetzt machst gilt er Lebenslang.
Dein Fischereischein gilt auch Bundesweit nur musst du ihn immer verlängern lassen ,bzw. Fischereiabgabe bezahlen sonst verfällt er und du musst den neu machen !


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist der normale Fischereischein ,einen bundesfischereischein gibt es nicht.
> Wenn du den jetzt machst gilt er Lebenslang.
> Dein Fischereischein gilt auch Bundesweit nur musst du ihn immer verlängern lassen ,bzw. Fischereiabgabe bezahlen sonst verfällt er und du musst den neu machen !


Der BFS ist was ganz anderes und der normale Fischereischein, wird maximal auf zehn Jahre ausgestellt. Wenn danach auch noch Platz zum verlängern wäre, gilt er in Hessen wegen dem Photo als veraltet. Brauchst dann leider wieder nen neuen und das kostet... #h


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

okay,okay..
aber die prüfung muss ich dann nicht noch mal ablegen,
wenn mein normaler fischereischein abgelaufen ist,
sondern warscheinlich ne verlängerungsgebühr bezahlen,oder?
wo bekommt man denn nun den BFS?
ich werd mal beim dav hier in berlin fragen.
danke und grüsse,
hans


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo Hans,

den BFS gibt es leider nicht in jedem Bundesland - wäre auch zu schön um wahr zu sein |supergri Es gibt ihn z.B. in Niedersachsen und man muss dort nur Beitrags Marken kleben. Wenn Du nach Bayern umziehst, kann es sein dass Du die dortige Prüfung machen musst. Das kann einem aber auch passieren, wenn man anderswo nie eine Prüfung abgelegt hat und der "alte" Fischereischein, seit Ewigkeiten nicht verlängert wurde. In Hessen gibt es z.B. so eine Regelung, wonach der welcher vor 19XX den Fischereischein hatte, keine Prüfung machen braucht. Für bestimmte Leute, gilt die Freiheit aber auch bei Zuzug...

Wie schon gesagt, am besten zur Sicherheit immer beim zuständigen Landesverband anfragen #h





			
				hans albers schrieb:
			
		

> okay,okay..
> aber die prüfung muss ich dann nicht noch mal ablegen,
> wenn mein normaler fischereischein abgelaufen ist,
> sondern warscheinlich ne verlängerungsgebühr bezahlen,oder?
> wo bekommt man denn nun den BFS?
> ich werd mal beim dav hier in berlin fragen.
> danke und grüsse,
> hans


----------



## Quappenjäger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

#h hallo,

einen bundesfischereischein kenne ich nicht. wenn ihr den fischereischein meint mit den man an der küste oder auch in anderen freien gewässern wie z.b. den nord-ostseekanal benötigt bekommt man beim zuständigen ordnungsamt gegen vorlage der sportfischerei prüfung. die gültigkeit des fischereischeins ist je nach bundesland verschieden. in niedersachen gilt er soweit ich weiß noch lebenslang. zu dm zeiten hat meiner 10 dm gekostet was er nun kostet weiß ich auch nicht.#c 

grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@zanderjäger
oh man..
das wird mir alles zuviel..
ich glaub den bfs brauch ich eh nicht,
und nach bayern möchte ich auch nicht ziehen..
ich hab ja noch´n paar jahre zeit auf meinem
"normalen fischereischein..
und wenn der abgelaufen ist,
dann werde ich einfach wohl wieder was latzen müssen
(wiseo eigentlich, doofe regelung)
greetz
hans


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

oh..sorry..
ich meinte @zanderfänger


----------



## DonCamile

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Heut zu Tage glaube seit 1992 bekommst bei der Prüfung ein Staatliches Prüfungszeugnis. Mit diesem Prüfungszeugnis kannst du lebenslang immer einen normalen blauen Fischereischein beantragen der in Hessen bis max. 10 Jahre ausgestellt wird.

Hast du den alten Fischereischein dann musst du unbedingt aufpassen das dieser nicht abläuft in dem du die Fischereiabgabe leistest ,denn sonst musst du die Prüfung neu machen und bekommst dann auch so ein Staatliches Prüfungszeugnis.

Jeder blaue Fischereischein ist bundesweit gültig !!!

Immer schön aufpassen das der alte nicht abläuft !!!


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

yo..
danke für die infos

hans


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



			
				hans albers schrieb:
			
		

> @zanderjäger
> oh man..
> das wird mir alles zuviel..
> ich glaub den bfs brauch ich eh nicht,
> und nach bayern möchte ich auch nicht ziehen..
> ich hab ja noch´n paar jahre zeit auf meinem
> "normalen fischereischein..
> und wenn der abgelaufen ist,
> dann werde ich einfach wohl wieder was latzen müssen
> (wiseo eigentlich, doofe regelung)
> greetz
> hans


@hans albers,

daher wäre ja der BFS gerade angebracht - musste nämlich nicht immer "latzen", sondern nur Märkchen kleben. Ist halt nun mal leider so in diesem Land - es gibt Leute die sich wegen dieser Misere zu helfen wissen #h


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@zanderfänger..
also  marken kleben
tue ich meinen "normalen " fischereischein auch..
jedes jahr die abgabe-marke für 21,- eus,
naja und nach 10 jahren muss ich den dann 
gegen ne gebühr verlängern..-
und den bfs kriegt man dann auf lebens zeit, richtig?
und was sind die vorausstzungen dafür?
fischeiprüfung ist ja klar..
aber muss man dan ne mindest anzahl an jahren angeln,oder so?
naja ist warscheinlich auch wieder in jedem bundesland verschieden..
und wass kostest der überhaupt?

greetz
hans


----------



## Quappenjäger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

|wavey: 
ich hab noch nicht von einem schein gehört in dem man marken einkleben muss ( ausser den sportfischerpass natürlich ). der normale fischereischein ist mit foto und bei uns in nds auf lebenszeit. einen anderen schein braucht man nicht ausser die angelerlaubniskarten für die jeweiligen anderen gewässer die man befischen möchte.die kosten für den fischereischein sind je nach bundesland verschieden!den fischereischein brauchst du nur an der küste oder freie gewasser denen kein angelverein angeschlossen sind . für gastkarten von anderen vereinen reicht die bescheinigung der sportfischerprüfung sowie dem sportfischerpass ( wenn du in einem vdsf verein bist)
grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## Quappenjäger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

wenn das nicht verständlich war schau mal hier 
http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/leitfaden.pdf


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@quappenjäger..
also wie gesagt in meinen fischereischein(mit photo drin)
klebe ich jedes jahr die abgabe marke rein
in berlin muss man dafür 21,- eus berappen,.
naja und nach 10 jahren wenn der voll 
ist muss ich dann nen neuen beantragen,
was dann auch noch mal ne verlängerungsgebühr kostet
und der bfs ist dann wohl auf lebenszeit ohne dass 
man den alle 10 jahre verlängern muss...

ich werd mal hier in berlin beim dav fragen

danke und greetz
lars


----------



## Quappenjäger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

ja das ist der fischereischein.
einen bundesfischereinschein gibt das nicht. wie gesagt die kosten sind unterschiedlich sowie die gültigskeitdauer.in niedersachsen ist genau der schein lebenslang gültig gegen eine einmahlige gebühr.
grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@quappenjäger..
na da habt ihr ja glück in Niedersachsen

greetz

hans


----------



## Quappenjäger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

das wohl war aber ich denke für die nächsten generationen wird es auch jährliche abgaben geben die politik ist ja sehr schnell in solchen sachen.


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

ja..
vor allem da, wo es ums geld geht...

hans


----------



## friggler

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Irgendwie werden hier immer wieder Begriffe durcheinander gebracht und auch Landesgesetze und länderspezifische Ausnahmeregeln  verallgemeinert obwohl diese in einem anderen Bundesland keine Gültigkeit haben.

  Begriffe:
  SPORTFISCHEREIPRÜFUNG= Die Sportfischerprüfung muss abgelegt werden um den Nachweis zu erbringen dass die nötigen Kenntnisse für einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Fischen erworben wurden.

  Eine erfolgreich abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung wird durch das Sportfischerzeugnis beurkundet (Ausweis über die abgelegte Fischerprüfung). Dieser Schein wird auch Fischereiprüfung genannt.

  Die Sportfischerprüfung/Fischereiprüfung ist lebenslang gültig, und in der gesamten Bundesrepublik gültig und anerkannt. 
  Dieses Sportfischerzeugnis ist die Voraussetzung für den Erwerb eines Angelscheins (Fischereischein).

  FISCHEREISCHEIN= Erlaubnisschein der von dem betroffenem Bundesland in dem derjenige wohnt ausgestellt wird. Durch diesen Schein wird der Inhaber zum FISCHEREIAUSÜBUNGSBERECHTIGTEN. D.h. er darf die Fischerei auch aktiv ausüben. Die Preise und die Gültigkeitsdauer ist auf Landesebene geregelt und sehr unterschiedlich. Auch die Fischereischeine der einzelnen Bundesländer werden in allen anderen Bundesländern anerkannt. (z.Zt ist mir noch keine Ausnahme bekannt). Bei der Ausübung sind jedoch immer die Fischereigesetze des Bundeslandes gültig in dem geangelt wird und nicht die des Bundeslandes in dem der Schein ausgestellt wurde. Die Erlaubnis ist nur auf freie Gewässer beschränkt in denen keine besonderen zusätzlichen Einschränkungen oder Fischereirechte gelten.

  FISCHEREIBERECHTIGTER= Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts. Das Fischereirecht ist ein eigenständiges Recht. Der Besitzer oder Pächter eines Gewässers ist idR der Fischereiberechtigte und kann für sein Gewässer Angelberechtigungen ausstellen (z.B. Tageskarten). Der Angelscheininhaber ist nur Fischereiausübungsberechtigter in freien Gewässern, und nicht Fischereiberechtigter. Um an einem verpachteten  Gewässer angeln zu dürfen muss er vom Fischereiberechtigten eine Erlaubnis haben.

  FISCHEREIRECHT= Es gibt Regelungen auf EU, Bundes und Länderebene. Für den Angler ist das jeweilige Länderrecht ausschlaggebend. Höhere Rechte auf Bundes oder gar EU Ebene sind falls zutreffend in der Landesregelung bereits aufgenommen.

BUNDESFISCHEREISCHEIN=Es gibt meines Wissens keinen solchen. Dies ist die Bezeichnung für einen Fischereischein der von einem Bundesland ausgestellt wurde (Ich glaube in NS heisst der so, in Hamburg heisst er nur Fischereischein). Falls Ich mich irre bitte Ich um Infos!!

  Dies ist mein derzeitiger Wissensstand ohne Garantie auf Richtigkeit oder Anspruch auf Rechtssicherheit oder Vollständigkeit.
Verbindliche Auskünfte bekommt man über das Portal der Bundesregierung oder die dort genannten Behörden bzw. Anlaufstellen. Dort sind sämtliche mir bekannten Rechtsgrundlagen auf EU, Bundes und Landesebene zusammengefasst.

  Umfassende Information auf der offiziellen Seite:
http://www.portal-fischerei.de
  Fischerei in Deutschland
 			Ein Webangebot des
Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@friggler:

hey super..
das  nenne ich mal ne auskunft..

danke

hans


----------



## Quappenjäger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

in nds heißt er auch fischereischein.
ich denke mit deiner antwort sollte alles gesagt sein.


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner glückspils du-einmal bezahlt -immer geangelt-ich wohne in hamburg -bin aber in niedersachsen im angelverein-trotzdem muß ich jedes jahr 5 euronen berappen um an die jahresmarke zu kommen -da sage ich nur hamburg soll sich mal ein beispiel an niedersachsen nehmen-
> 
> wo haste denn die prüfung gemacht??Bei otto Hammermeister???
> 
> mfg. stefan#h


So Kollegen, hier nochmal zur Verdeutlichung. 

Es ist nicht immer alles drinn, wenn auch VDSF draufsteht


----------



## Rookie

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin wie man aus meinem Nick erkennen kann absoluter Anfänger.
Irgendwie wollte ich schon immer mal Angeln, also bin ich letztes Jahr erstmal 
nach Holland gefahren um meine ersten Erfahrungen zu machen.
Auf keinen Fall wollte ich mir erst schweres Gerät zulegen um dann festzusellen, dass das Angeln nichts für mich ist.
Nachdem ich die ersten Pleiten erlebt habe und mich mit erfahrenen Anglern unterhalten habe hatte ich auch meine ersten Erfolge im Grundangeln
( kleine Brassen..., mein ganzer Stolz war etwa 45 cm groß :q)

So hat mich langsam das Fieber gepackt und möchte endlich meinen Anglerschein machen. Ich kanns schon garnicht mehr erwarten!!!!
Zu Sehen, dass das Wetter langsam optimal wird und die Schonzeiten bald vorbei sind macht mich ganz hippelig zu wissen, nicht Angeln zu dürfen.

Meine Fragen an die Erfahrenen:

- Da ich herausgefunden habe, dass man min. 35 Unterrichtstunden benötigt, um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden, habe ich nach Kursen in miener Umgebung gesucht, leider habe diese schon begonnen.
Ist es möglich eine Art "Privat-Dozenten" zu engagieren?

- Wo finde ich ganztags oder Wochenkurse?

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!
Schon mal ein großes DANKE!

Rookie


----------



## Flussbarsch

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@ Rookie

Ich hatte gestern meine Prüfung gehabt in Rostock. Mein Lehrgang dauerte vorher von Montag-Mittwoch je 4 Stunden also insgesamt 12 Stunden nur und war ausreichend.


----------



## Rookie

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@ Flussbarsch, Danke für die Antwort!

Ja dann erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil #6!
Ich denk mal dann hast du auch richtig #g gefeiert.

Wo hast Du denn den Kurs gemacht? bei einem Angelverein oder direkt bei der
Fischereibehörde?
Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe sind das 12 Stunden gewesen, ich dachte man brauch 35 Stunden?
Welches Preisniveau hat ein solcher Kurs?

Gruß Rookie


----------



## Flussbarsch

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@ Rookie

Ja danke. Ich habe den Kurs direkt beim Kreisangelverband Rostock gemacht. Ja genau 12 Stunden hats gedauert und am nächsten Tag die Prüfung die aber ganz easy war. Bei Angelvereinen dauert hier der Kurs auch nur 16 Stunden. Der Kurs hatte 60 Euro gekostet + 5 Euro Leihgebühren für Lernmaterial um es mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Die Prüfung dann nochmal 25 Euro. Also ingesamt 90 Euro


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

@Rookie

Schau unter Lehrgang am Edersee - einwöchiger Kurs ;-)

http://www.fv-kurhessen.de/index.htm?aktuelles/edersee_2.htm~text


----------



## Breamhunter

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Also, wie schon gesagt kostet der Fischereischein in Niedersachsen eine einmalige Gebühr. (Damals 10,-DM) und ist lebenslang gültig.:q  Zu beantragen ist dieser mit der Sportfischerprüfung (heute Fischerprüfung) bei der Stadt. Gilt dann mit Paßbild als offizieller Ausweis. Der Fischereischein ist jedoch in Niedersachsen nicht zwingend notwendig. Nur wenn man in einem anderen Bundesland eine Gastkangelkarte erwerben möchte wird dieser verlangt. |uhoh: 
Ende der Durchsage.


----------



## Rookie

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Habe mir die Infos angesehen und finde diese auch interessant.

Aber zur Info:
In RLP scheint alles etwas komplizierter zu sein ( woran das wohl liegt? )
Nach längerem hin- und her-telefonieren habe ich folgende Aussagen erhalten.

1. Man benötigt in RLP definitiv 35 Übungsstunden ( der Inhalt umfasst fünf Fachgebiete).

2. Die Prüfungstermine finden zweimal pro Jahr statt und zwar jeden ersten Freitag im Juli und Dezember.

3. Die Prüfungsgebühr beträgt 50 DM also entsprechend unverändert 25,?? €.

4. Ein 35-stündiger Vorbereitungskurs, der notwendig ist, kostet ca. 120 €. Die Kurse haben allersings schon begonnen, so dass es schwierig sein wird noch alle notwendigen Fachbereiche abzudecken.

5. Es wurde mir mehr oder weniger davon abgeraten, wegen der unterschiedlichen Gesetzeskunde, die Prüfung in einem anderem Budesland abzulegen und diese dann übertragen zu lassen. ( Macht ja eigentlich schon Sinn, wenn man nicht gerade ein Pragraphenfreak ist)

Ganz objektiv betrachtet ist das Fischen in RLP kein günstiger Spass und ich habe das Gefühl, dass in RLP etwas strengere Auflagen gelten als in anderen Budesländern.
O.K. jammern hilft nichts, ich will ja auch wissen wie man ordentlich fischt.

An alle die, die Prüfung haben: viel Spaß beim Angeln!!!

Gruss Rookie


----------



## Rico79

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Fahr nach Brandenburg ... 

Ich wohne in NDS und hatte keine Lust 100 Euro und 30 Lehrstunden zu absolvieren. Der Vorteil in z.B. Brandenburg: Dort wurde die Fischereingeschichte NICHT an die Verbände oder gar Vereine übertragen und so eine Art "Willkür" eingeführt. In BB ist dies immernoch Sache des Landes. Dementsprechend ist die Angelegenheit dort kürzer und auch Kostengünstiger (25,xx Euro). Ich habe mir von nem Bekannten die "Bögen" für Brandenburg zuschicken lassen. Dann ein paar Wochen geübt und mir einen Landkreis in der Umgebung Spreewald rausgepickt. (Lübben = Dahme Spreewald)

Hier der Link: http://cgi.dahme-spreewald.de/verwaltung_politik/verwaltung/dezernat_3/ordnungsamt/allegemeine_sicherheit/unterefischbehoerde.html

Es sieht folgendermaßen aus:

1. Bögen üben.

2. Zur Prüfung anmelden (siehe Link) - sind mehrmals im Jahr, nicht nur Anfang und Ende des Jahres wie in anderen Bundesländern. Sollten dei Termine dennoch schon voll sein, einfach den Landkreis wechseln. "Oberspree Lausitz" oder "Stadt Cottbus" da bitte selber "googeln".

3. Prüfungen sind meist Samstag - also ablegen und direkt die Urkunde erhalten.

4. Montag in Deinem Heimatort zum Ordnungsamt oder untere Fischereibehörde und Schein beantragen.

Dies ist mein pers. Tipp für Dich.....


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



			
				Rico79 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr nach Brandenburg ...
> Ich wohne in NDS und hatte keine Lust 100 Euro und 30 Lehrstunden zu absolvieren. Der Vorteil in z.B. Brandenburg: Dort wurde die Fischereingeschichte NICHT an die Verbände oder gar Vereine übertragen und so eine Art "Willkür" eingeführt. In BB ist dies immernoch Sache des Landes. Dementsprechend ist die Angelegenheit dort kürzer und auch Kostengünstiger (25,xx Euro). Ich habe mir von nem Bekannten die "Bögen" für Brandenburg zuschicken lassen. Dann ein paar Wochen geübt und mir einen Landkreis in der Umgebung Spreewald rausgepickt. (Lübben = Dahme Spreewald)
> Hier der Link: http://cgi.dahme-spreewald.de/verwaltung_politik/verwaltung/dezernat_3/ordnungsamt/allegemeine_sicherheit/unterefischbehoerde.html
> Es sieht folgendermaßen aus:
> 1. Bögen üben.
> 2. Zur Prüfung anmelden (siehe Link) - sind mehrmals im Jahr, nicht nur Anfang und Ende des Jahres wie in anderen Bundesländern. Sollten dei Termine dennoch schon voll sein, einfach den Landkreis wechseln. "Oberspree Lausitz" oder "Stadt Cottbus" da bitte selber "googeln".
> 3. Prüfungen sind meist Samstag - also ablegen und direkt die Urkunde erhalten.
> 4. Montag in Deinem Heimatort zum Ordnungsamt oder untere Fischereibehörde und Schein beantragen.
> Dies ist mein pers. Tipp für Dich.....



Toller Tip, nur z.B. für jemanden der in Bayern seinen ersten Wohnsitz hat funktioniert das nicht. 
Wer also außerhalb von Niedersachsen wohnt sollte sich vorher schlau machen ob das geht........


----------



## Rico79

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Naja Bayern ist da eh sone Sache für sich .... gibts das Nachtangelverbot eigentlich noch immer? #d


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



			
				Rico79 schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Naja Bayern ist da eh sone Sache für sich .... (2)gibts das Nachtangelverbot eigentlich noch immer? #d



zu 1 Ich habe noch nicht alle Gesetze gelesen, es könnte sein das nur die Bayern so'ne Sache sind.
zu 2 Das Nachtangelverbot ist per Gesetz aufgehoben, aber im gleichen Zuge an die Bezirke und die Fischereiberichtigten weitergegben worden.
Soll heißen das da regionale Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Fischfrikadelle

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Gude,

@ Rookie: mach doch Deine Prüfung einfach in Wiesbaden. Da musst Du (soweit ich weiß) nur 30 Stunden machen und ist auch etwas günstiger. Außerdem werden Kurse und Prüfungen wesentlich häufiger angeboten als bei uns. Und wo Du letztendlich Deinen Fischereischein machst ist eigentlich egal, da der bundesweit gültig ist (bis vielleicht in Bayern). Falls Du aber dennoch warten willst: Ich hab meinen Schein beim ASV Laubenheim gemacht. Das war in Ordnung, die haben sogar ein paar praktische Übungen gemacht (Wurfübungen, Übungsangeln am Vereinssee, Fische ausnehmen etc). 

Grüße


----------



## Rookie

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Servus,

nochmal Danke für die Antworten!

@ Rico 79, hab mal in Lübben angerufen, die Dame hat sich fast hingelegt vor Lachen, sie scheint es wohl gewohnt zu sein und meinte nur:" ja,ja, wir sind wirklich touristen- und anglerfreundlich!"
Also diesen Tip behalte ich auf jeden Fall im Auge, muss nur noch abklären, ob die Prüfung in RLP anerkannt wird.

@ Fischfrikadelle, eigentlich ´ne klasse Idee mit Wiesbaden, hab mich auch darum gekümmert. Hab im "Netz" aber noch keine eindeutige Information gefunden. Beim ASV-Laubenheim hab ich mich auch gemeldet, die Beratung ist dort wirklich top. Wer also die Zeit hat bis zum Winter zu warten, dem kann man den ASV-Laubenheim wirklich nur empfehlen. Leider reichen mir die dort angebotenen Stunden nicht mehr aus, bin einfach zu spät dran.
Trotzdem DANKE!

Gruß
Rookie


----------



## Aali 2

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Also ich brauch ne Adresse fürden Kreis Recklinghausen, für nen Kollegen


----------



## Lachsy

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Frag hier nach wann die nächste prüfung ist.


Arbeitsgebiet
Fundsachen, Fischereischeine
Adresse
Raum 31
Stadthaus A
Rathausplatz 3/4
45657 Recklinghausen
Telefon
02361/50-1607
Fax
02361/50-1730

die können dir da weiterhelfen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## troutman

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hi.
ich bin gerade nach bayern gezogen und möchte jetzt schnellstmöglich den fischereischein machen.im netz habe ich nur lehrgänge und einen prüfungstermin im März 2007 entdeckt.kann ja nicht sein, dass ich von april 2006 bis märz 2007 warten muss bis ich so einen lappen habe.kann mir da jemand behilflich sein und sagen wann ich in bayern den nächsten kurs und die prüfung machen kann?


----------



## Naglfar

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

in bayern wirst du vor ende märz 2007 bestimmt keinen schein bekommen. prüfung ist anfang märz und nach 3-5 wochen bekommst du das zeugniss und damit kannst du dann den fischereischein bei der stadt, bzw gemeinde beantragen. dauert dann nochmal paar tage. und billig wirds auch nicht. schau mal unter https://ssl.stmlf.bayern.de/fpr/index.jsp


----------



## ALTOMHH

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo ich hab da mal ne Frage!!!! |wavey: 

ich such schon seit einiger Zeit, für ein par Kumpels nach einer Möglichkeit, in Hamburg die Vorberitung und Prüfung für den 
Fischereischein, als Crachkurs zu machen.|kopfkrat 

 gibt es in Hamburg die Möglichkeit den Kurs in ein oder zwei Wochenenden abzuarbeiten???

 #:

bis gleich am Teich


----------



## hegar10

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Ich fahre im Sommer nach Deutschland in den Urlaub.
Hat das Schweizer Sportfischer-Brevet auch Deutschland seine Gültigkeit?
Gruss Beat


----------



## karpfen-suchti!

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hallo,ich bin 15 und habe die prüfung noch nicht und keinen schein kann mri einer sagen wo ich das in rlp machen kann oder wo ich ihn mir kaufen kann??


----------



## MiCz

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Ich möchte den Fischereischein in Duisburg machen.
Und wollte fragen wo es am günstigsten wäre.
Habe auf dem Link http://www.fischereibildungsseminare.de/ nachgeguckt
dort steht:"Die Lehrgangsgebühren betragen (wenn nicht anders angegeben):
Erwachsene 65,- € / Jugendliche 45,-."
Also sind die 3 obengestehenden für 65 Euro ?
Und ab wann gilt man als Erwachsener (bin 16).
Und wann sollte man sich spätestens anmelden?


----------



## schwerinchris

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hallo alle zusammen

ich habe mal ne frage.

ein freund von mir hat noch seinen alten angelschein von vor zig jahren, aus der zeit in der man noch keinen fischereischein brauchte.

der möchte nun aber wieder angeln gehen.

nun die frage:
kann er mit dem alten schein eine neuen fischereischein beantragen?
sozusagen upgraden 

er wohnt in hamburg bliebe noch zu sagen.

in mecklenburg funktioniert sowas wohl?

viele grüße 
chris


----------



## Breamhunter

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



schwerinchris schrieb:


> ein freund von mir hat noch seinen alten angelschein von vor zig jahren, aus der zeit in der man noch keinen fischereischein brauchte.



Ich denke mal, hier wird immer wieder einiges durcheinandergeschmissen|uhoh:. Die Fischerprüfung (früher Sportfischerprüfung) wird einmal abgelegt. Mit diesem Prüfungsausweis und einem Lichtbild geht man zur Stadt (bei uns Bürgerbüro) und beantragt einen Fischereischein. Dieser wird auch als amtlicher Ausweis anerkannt. #h


----------



## fafnir

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Mal ne ganz blöd Frage:

Habe vor 11 Jahren meine Sportfischerprüfung (Niedersachsen) im Alter von 16 Jahren abgelegt und bestanden.
Danach habe ich noch ein Jahr geangelt und mir dann andere Hobbys gesucht...beziehungsweise nur noch gelegentlich im Ausland geangelt.

Da mir das Angeln mit fortgeschrittenem Alter wieder interessant erscheint |rolleyes habe ich jetzt mal meine Papiere zusammengesucht.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich offensichtlich nicht im Besitz eines Dokumentes mit dem Namen FISCHEREISCHEIN bin oder jemals war.

Muss ich den jetzt beantragen, wenn ich an den niedersächsischen Küstengewässern fischen will?

_________________________________________________________

Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, brauche ich in NDS überhaupt nie einen Fischereischein, kann ihn jedoch beantragen und dieser ist dann lebenslang gültig...ähm, nee eigentlich versteh ich da nix! =)


----------



## Rico79

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Niedersachsen = in Verbands-/Vereinshand die interessiert nur der Prüfungsnachweis

Wenn Du ohne den Prüfungsnachweis aber nur mit nem Fischereinschein versuchst eine Gastkarte zu kaufen wirst Du Dich anschl. fragen warum es in NDS überhaupt Fischereischeine zu beantragen gibt. Die lassen die Vereine nicht gelten .. naja sind eben deren Seen und Flussabschnitte (bzw. gepachtet). Ein Gastkartenverkäufer erklärte mir das man "damals" wohl so einfach an die Scheine rankam und sich quasi selbst berechtigen konnte ... deshalb haben die da kein Vertrauen drin. Wobei das heut nicht mehr gerechtfertigt ist.

An der Küste ist glaub ich Landessache .... und daher wohl wieder Fischereischein nötig .. einfach mal Untere Fischereibehörde anrufen.


----------



## Natureus

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Für alle die aus Buxtehude und Umgebung stammen und ihren Fischereischein dieses Jahr machen wollen:

Es findet wieder ein Vorbereitungslehrgang für die Sportfischerprüfung statt!

Wann:
Anmeldung am 04. Juni 2007 von 18:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr, danach erster Unterricht.

Wo:
Vereinshaus "Scheeben Wind" Buxtehude am Braak 4 Moorender Straße

Kosten: Die Lehrgangs- und Prüfungsgebühren betragen:
Jugendliche* 50,00 €
Erwachsene 100,00 €
Die Gebühren sind am Tag der Anmeldung in Bar zu entrichten.

Unterricht jeweils Montags und Mittwochs von 19:00 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr und Samstags Praktisch von 14:00 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr.
Voraussichtlicher Prüfungstermin ist der 13. Juli 2007 um 19:00 Uhr

Weitere Informationen und Anmeldung bei:

**Bitte PN an mich**

* Mindestalter 14 Jahre

Lieben Gruß der Natureus


----------



## Jako_jk

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo an alle 
Habe ein Problem. Angele "erst" seit 2 Jahren am Rhein auf der franz. Seite. würde jetzt mal endlich gern den Deutschen Fischereischein machen. Ich Komme aus Baden Württemberg. stimmt es das im ganzen Jahr nur ein Prüfungstermin für das ganze Bundesland gibt? Es ist irgendwann im November und da habe ich grad Industriemeister prüfungen, das wäre wohl zu viel. Gibt es vielleicht andere möglichkeiten? Vielleicht im anderen Bundesland oder so hab keine Lust mehr ständig soweit zu fahren. Komme aus Freudenstadt.

Schöne Grüsse Jako_jk


----------



## xxmanu72xx

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hallo ihr lieben habe mich eben erst hir angemeldet und wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch weiß wo man in essen altenessen einen angelschein oder fischereischein machen kann ich angel sehr gerne aber kann immer nur an einem teich da ich da ohne schein angeln kann doch ich möchte mal was anderes sehen und dafür brauche ich den schein und kann mir jemand sagen wie die prüfung hir in der umgebung aussieht und was die hir kostet lg manu


----------



## nordman

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

wenn du satzzeichen benutzt, kann man auch lesen, was du schreibst.


----------



## xxmanu72xx

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

sorry aber das kann ich mir leider nicht angewöhnen#h


----------



## nordman

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

sorry, dann lese ich deine beitræge nicht.

deine art zu schreiben, ist eine zumutung.


----------



## xxmanu72xx

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

ok by schade das das hir eine große rolle spielt ich dachte das man hir vernünftige antworten bekommt und nicht das jemand auf kleinigkeiten achtet schade


----------



## nordman

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

nein, aber man sollte sich schon bemuehen, das lesen seiner beitræge zu erleichtern. alles andere ist ruecksichtslos.


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



nordman schrieb:


> nein, aber man sollte sich schon bemuehen, das lesen seiner beitræge zu erleichtern. alles andere ist ruecksichtslos.


Na dann fang mal bei Dir selber an.Als nur mit KLEIN schreiben. #d 

@manu
Herzlich Willkommen hier im AB#h


----------



## nordman

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

ist wohl ein kleiner unterschied.


----------



## bernie1

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Zum Thema,

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## xxmanu72xx

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

dankeschön echt lieb von dir


----------



## fishingdrag

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo an alle,

ich wohne ab dem 01.07 in 27632 Dorum und möchte mein altes Jugendhobby wieder aufleben lassen und da ich damals auch nur den JFS hatte, schnellstmöglich die Sportfischerprüfung nahe an meinem Wohnort ablegen.
Laut Bremer LFV gibt´s da nur die Möglichkeit in BHV, bei genügend Interesse Ende Sept./Okt.
Weiß jemand hier den genauen Termin und muß ich wirklich so lange warten oder gibt´s eine andere Möglichkeit etwa über einen Verein?

Lieben Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## fishingdrag

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hat sich erledigt. 
Ich habe heute mit dem ASV Cuxhaven-Land Hadeln e. V. telefoniert.
Dort werde ich im July beitreten und im Herbst auch dort die Prüfung machen.:vik:
Das Beste ist, wenn ich mich verpflichte an der nächsten Prüfung teizunehmen, darf ich schon vorher die vereinseigenen
Gewässer bejagen.#6

Und laut letztem Satzungsbeschluß, brauch ich noch nicht einmal eine Aufnahmegebühr zu bezahlen.

Sehr fair, wie ich finde.#6#6#6


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hallo an alle! hab mal eine frage: kann mir jemand fundiert sagen, ob es möglich ist, mit einem friedfischschein (in brandenburg ohne fischereiprüfung zu bekommen) auch anderswo in germany zu angeln. wollen unseren urlaub in sachsen anhalt verbringen, hab wenig hoffnung, das schwesterlein müsste mir dann wohl beim angeln zuschauen, mfg FG|kopfkrat


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

bei uns in sa-an brauchst du aber nen fischereischein. der "friedfischschein" den du meinst wird nur in brandenburg ausgegeben. das hat die dortige landesregierung durchgesetzt, um den tourismus anzukurbeln.


----------



## schwaene

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

#qwollte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

also bei uns in BW gibt's ne Sonderreglung bei der man ohne Prüfung seiner Fischereischein beantragen kann wenn man den Fischereischein irgendwann in den Jahren 1976-1980 hatte ( Jugendfischereischein reicht ). Einfach bei dem Amt das damals den Fischerschein ausgestellt hat anrufen und nachfragen. Die haben die uralten Ordner noch. Mit einer Kopie der Unterlagen sollte man dann einen neuen Schein augestellt bekommen. Hat bei mir und meinem Kollegen jedenfalls geklappt. Hab meinen Schein auf Lebenszeit seit Montag und ohne Prüfung. 

MfG schwaene


----------



## paderborner87

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo,
ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich eine wichtige Frage habe und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Ich habe im März 2005 an einem Lehrgang mit abschließender Prüfung für den Fischereischein in Rostock (Meck.Vorpommern) erfolgreich teilgenommen

Mein Wohnsitz ist in Paderborn, in NRW.

Ich habe den Fischereischein aber in Meckl.Vorp. gemacht, weil er hier in Paderborn (NRW) nur einmal im Jahr angeboten wird und ich den Termin verpasst hatte.

In Meckl. Vorpommern wurde mir auch sofort in der Unteren Fischereibehörde mein Fischereischein ausgestellt.

Natürlich bin ich auch sofort in Paderborn (NRW) meinem Wohnsitz zur Behörde gegangen um mir hier einen Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen,
aber MAN WILL MIR HIER KEINEN FISCHEREISCHEIN AUSSTELLEN.

Begründung: Weil ich meinen Wohnsitz in NRW habe und nicht in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.

Kann mir vielleicht Jemand von euch helfen, oder mir einen Tip geben ??


----------



## Hufi96

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



Toto schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mich da mal an die Fischereiprüfung ner Freundin von mir erinnert. Die hat den in McPom gemacht als FERNlehrgang. Dort sind keine Theoriestunden vorgeschrieben, ihr könnt Euch also die Unterlagen zuschicken lassen und dann einfach zur Prüfung dorthin fahren. Kostenpunkt so ca. 80 EUR, da ja keine Gebühr für die Stunden anfällt plus den Sprit dahin.
> Lief reibungslos. Hier der Link (nein, ich hab mit denen nix zu tun)
> 
> http://www.fischerei-alt-schwerin.de/
> 
> Vielleicht hilfts ja dem ein oder anderen. |supergri
> 
> PS: Ihr müsste unter Angeln ganz unten schauen, da stehen die Kontaktinfos.
> 
> Grüße




Moin moin,

hat zwischenzeitlich wer von Euch dieses Angebot genutzt, bzw. kann mir wer sagen ob die Fernlehrgänge aktuell noch laufen. Ich kann seit geraumer Zeit keinen unter der angegebenen Nummer erreichen. Auche eine weitere Nummer vor Frau Thomas (Festnetz) scheint ignoriert zu werden...#c

Gruß


----------



## geehot

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Moin Moin,

ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Fischereischein in Mecklenburg / Vorpommern. Ich hab emich vor einigen tagen zum lehrgang mit anschließender prüfung angemeldet. Ich werde aber im herbst 08 nach Hamburg umziehen. Meine Frage nun, muss ich in Hamburg nochmal an einer prüfung teilnehmen, oder gilt der schein auch in der hamburger Region? Vielleicht kann mir da ja einer weiterhelfen #6

MfG


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo,

auch wenn noch keiner danach gefragt hat#c, für Rheinland-Pfalz, Kreis Ahrweiler wäre das
http://www.kreis.aw-online.de/textM.php?id=21
als Suchbegriff "Fischereischein" oder "Fischerprüfung" eingeben.

Dann kommen Termin zur nächsten Prüfung, Kursanbieter und Ansprechpartner zum Vorschein.

Alles Gute!#h


----------



## carpanglerjoern

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

ich hab ne frage ich wohne in bruessel und will in deutschland meinen fischerreischein ablegen .1) Ist das ueberhaupt moeglich?
2) wie viele fragen bzw prozent muss man richtig haben um durch zu kommen?von wie viel
3)wie viel kostet der ungefaehr?


----------



## ice33

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und wollte mal wissen was ich tun kann.. ich habe 1993 letzmalig geangelt, war auch im verein gewesen und den grünen mitgliegliedsausweis hab ich noch (angelausweis) jedoch in sachsen /anhalt ausgestellt. aber nun wohne ich in nrw. nun meine frage muss ich nun eine neue prüfung ablegen?? wäre nett wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte...


----------



## Ribnitzer

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo ice33,

Du mußt eine neue Prüfung für den Fischereischein machen,die alten Ausweise mußten bis ich glaube 1998 umgetauscht werden,ich selbst hab diesen Termin verpasst und mußte auch noch mal ran.


----------



## ice33

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*



Ribnitzer schrieb:


> Hallo ice33,
> 
> Du mußt eine neue Prüfung für den Fischereischein machen,die alten Ausweise mußten bis ich glaube 1998 umgetauscht werden,ich selbst hab diesen Termin verpasst und mußte auch noch mal ran.




danke dir erstmal.... ist ja echt blöd das man den ganzen mist nochmal wiederholen muss.|uhoh:


----------



## ice33

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

:vik:juhuuuuu hab meinen neuen 5j schein in der tasche ohne probleme bekommen... der beamte aufn amt hat sich garnicht intressiert für mein olln DAV schein (er hatte bestimmt ein gutes we gehabt):q in diesem sinne..........


gruss ice


----------



## Stolpi

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Hallo wohne in Mainz und möchte einen Fischereischein machen. Wie /Wo und Wievil Kostet es bitte schickt mir eine Adresse wo ich mich melden kann#h Mfg Stolpi


----------



## lmandler

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Danke, die Liste ist sehr Hilfreich.


----------



## anglerin-mel

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

hi zusammen
hab mal ne frage. den fischereischein zu machen mit prüfung ist der preis von 100 euro geblieben???
hab mein vor jahren gemacht nun möchte ein kumpel den schein machen und finde nix im netz so wirklich


----------



## SirOliver

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

Das was ich aus BW weiß ist folgendes:

Lehrgangsgebühr Erwachsener: 130
Lehrgangsgebühr Jugendlicher: 90
Prüfungsgebühr: 25 

Dann Lehrgangsmaterialien kann man sich holen aber denke mal nicht das man es muss.


----------



## Nils_Buxtehude

*AW: Fischereischein wie/wo*

also bei uns lag der Preis bei 120€ Erwachsene und 70€ für Jugendliche bis 18 Jahre! alles inkl denn schon!


----------

